# Roamio Plus set up-Tuning adapter



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

I tried setting up my Roamio Plus tonight. Called Tivo activated it and called my cable company (Time Warner) to activate the cable card. I was told everything is fine. It's been stuck on acquiring channels for about 2 hours. I called Time Warner back and talked to another rep that says I should have gotten a Tuning adapter and that is why it is stuck at acquiring channels at 50%. Is there anything else I should know before going after the Tuning Adapter?


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I just set up my Roamio Pro on Tuesday night, and didn't add the tuning adapter until after I activated the cable card and got the box up and running (with many channels coming in just fine).


----------



## TScottTX (Feb 29, 2004)

I believe your guide is populated via your internet connection, not via the cable connection. Check to see if you are actually connected.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Getting stuck on "Acquiring Channels" has come up a few times in the past. In two situations I recall, the issues were: improperly provisioned CableCard and a "trap" still on the users cable line (a trap is installed by the cable company to prevent users with only Internet service from getting the unencrypted TV channels for free).

Have you had TV service from Time Warner previously? Used a Tivo with CableCard in the past?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> Getting stuck on "Acquiring Channels" has come up a few times in the past. In two situations I recall, the issues were: improperly provisioned CableCard and a "trap" still on the users cable line (a trap is installed by the cable company to prevent users with only Internet service from getting the unencrypted TV channels for free).
> 
> Have you had TV service from Time Warner previously? Used a Tivo with CableCard in the past?


I had the exact same thing happen and it was because I still had a trap on my cable from the street. Since I only had internet and phone on TWC and not cable TV, they didn't take off the trap (when they were scheduled to do so).
It took DAYS and many hours on the phone with TWC before someone was able to figure that out. I'm still sore about all the hours I wasted on the phone.
When a TWC came out the second time and hooked up his scope to the line he was able to tell immediately.


----------



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

I have cable tv and internet with them.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

lynn02 said:


> I tried setting up my Roamio Plus tonight. Called Tivo activated it and called my cable company (Time Warner) to activate the cable card. I was told everything is fine. It's been stuck on acquiring channels for about 2 hours. I called Time Warner back and talked to another rep that says I should have gotten a Tuning adapter and that is why it is stuck at acquiring channels at 50%. Is there anything else I should know before going after the Tuning Adapter?


How's the cables set up for the Tivo & tuning adapter? Are you using the split out of the back of the tuning adapter or do you have a 2-way split at the wall to the Tuning Adapter and to the Tivo?

I think that the tuning adapter isn't paired correctly to the CableCard and they should re-pair to the Tivo. Has power-cycling the TA fixed any issues?


----------



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

I ended up getting it set up. I had a bad coax cable and didn't need the tuning adapter. It took a lot of calls but it's finally set up.


----------

